# DCC Friendly Switches



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been looking at some switches from different brands, some of which are said to be "DCC Friendly". What exactly does that mean? If a switch is not marked in such a way does that mean it can't be used on a DCC layout?


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

It is little more than a marketing term. YES, switches not marked "DCC Friendly" can be used on a DCC layout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

cab1

As JNXT says, as far as turnouts are concerned DCC is just another
electrical current; they could care less.

The main thing to look for in turnouts is the way power is handled
on the FROGS. 

Some frogs require external switching to power them with correct polarity.

I'm a big fan of Peco INSULFROG turnouts. They do not require any
power switching. They are, however, power routing. Tracks beyond
a turnout require additional drops to avoid turning off power in those sections.

Don


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

What are your thoughts on building your own switches? Fast tracks seems to have a nice setup for making switches - although I don't know how cost effective it would be. By the time you buy all the jigs, fixtures, and supplies to make a switch it would most likely come out to the same price as just buying one.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I would think that the cost effectiveness would become apparent only when building dozens of them....


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I know a lot of people on this board love the Peco switches, but what about Atlas switches? Are they really that much trouble for use with DCC?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I still have some Atlas turnouts that I have not replaced yet. They are just as good (or Bad) with DC or DCC. The newer ones with metal frogs are better than the old plastic one. I use them in places that trains really go and do not have any DCC trouble. just derailments.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Spoil

Two downsides to Atlas turnouts:

1. Lately they have not been readily availalble due
to manufacturing problems in China.

2. I ended my derailing on turnout problem be replacing every
Atlas with Peco Insulfrogs. 

But a lot of guys love 'em.

Don


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have tons of Atlas turnouts and they are all #4's. Got them years ago when I was young an stupid. Don't get me wrong as these turnouts work fine but some derailing happened and not all at the same place or with the same rolling stock. In the last couple of years I have purchased several #6 & #8 turnouts and they work very much better and smoother. Seems like the higher the number of the turnout the better they work. Pete


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay, let's muddy the water a little more. I know the number designation for a turnout has to due with track diversion, the angle between the two stub tracks coming out of the points. When would you use a #4 turnout in place of say a #6 or #8? Is it just a question of getting track to fit the space you have or is there some other reason? Wouldn't it make things easier and more cost effective to use say a #6 throughout the layout? Which number designation would be the best all around to use? I ask this because if one was to build their own turnouts for a layout and they need a #6, a #4, and a #8 one would need to tool up for each one. That wouldn't make much sense - unless one had a huge layout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cab1

The higher the number the wider the radius of the curved section. As one
poster noted, proto railroads often use a # 22. The numjber results from
a mathematical computation.

But the choice is often made because of space and layout limitations. You would
likely be pleased at the look of a # 6 or higher. Many of us want to
crowd more in and so opt for the # 4's or equivalent. Peco uses small
instead of a # designation for that size.

If you can, use # 6 or higher in main lines. #4 is adequate for
use in yards.

Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

use the biggest that will fit your space,


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

#4 for yards/sidings #6 & 8 main line. better for faster moving trains.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Cab1 said:


> I've been looking at some switches from different brands, some of which are said to be "DCC Friendly". What exactly does that mean? If a switch is not marked in such a way does that mean it can't be used on a DCC layout?


Cab1;

While any turnout can be used with DC or DCC, some brands & types can benefit from some modifications to get them into what's called the "DCC friendly/compatible configuration." Some others have this configuration built in and I think we will see more and more turnouts made this way. The DCC friendly configuration is concerned with preventing a possible short circuit. It's a long explanation, so please see the files below for a detailed explanation.

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And 7 years old.... you're on a roll!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Cab1 said:


> What are your thoughts on building your own switches? Fast tracks seems to have a nice setup for making switches - although I don't know how cost effective it would be. By the time you buy all the jigs, fixtures, and supplies to make a switch it would most likely come out to the same price as just buying one.


Cab1


CTValleyRR said:


> And 7 years old.... you're on a roll!


Yes, this "recommended reading" stuff apparently goes back looking for any post on the same general subject, no matter how old! I'll have to be more careful about reading the original posting date.  

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, it does -- which I why I ignore it in favor of the New Posts listing.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yes, it does -- which I why I ignore it in favor of the New Posts listing.


This may sound dumb, but so be it. How does one get to the New Posts listing, or are you just saying check the posting dates in another way?

Traction Fan


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

TF in the upper right hand corner there is a round white button labeled NEW.
Just click on it and up comes all the new post since you last logged on.

There will be a lot of them the first time you use it but after that only the very newest will show.
Any that you don't want to read can be marked as read by clicking the mark all post read. 
The button is on the left just above the new post.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

What he said! It also helps to use the "mark all read" link at the top of each category to keep older stuff from showing up.

There is also a highlighted icon next to each category that has new posts in it, and threads with new entries since your last visit will be in *boldface*.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

* This discussion began 7 years ago * 📌


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

late to the party??


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah ! But I'm not staying as the ice in the punch has melted, the egg salad is turning brown, and the salsa's gone....🤢


----------

